# Llama 1911?



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

What are these guns worth? i have no idea or experience with them. and how do they hold up? pros? cons?
here's the original post by the owner:
llama max1 c/f 45 1911 nice gun like to trade for a 9mm or 40

i was going to offer my ruger p89 and curious if this would be a good trade. 
thanks guys
45Sidekick


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Llama in question is a Spanish-made, almost-copy of the 1911.
In its day, it was an inexpensive gun.
Its parts do not interchange with any US-made Government Model known to man.
Llama quality was inconsistent, which was true of most Spanish-made pistols.

I offer, as an example, my own Star PD, a Spanish-made .45 almost-copy of a 1911, only smaller.
I have been reliably told that spotty and inconsistent Spanish quality control resulted in sears and hammer which occasionally came out of heat-treating not surface hardened, but rather hardened all the way through, and thus brittle. One can never know whether the part(s) in one's gun are wrongly heat-treated until one of them breaks catastrophically, at exactly the wrong moment.
My Star PD is a "safe queen" now, relegated to emergency-backup service.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

thank you steve so im now a little more informed. so none of its parts are interchangable with another 1911? thats wierd. but none-the-less i wont go for the trade as ive never heard of any real problems out of the p89


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

45Sidekick said:


> thank you steve so im now a little more informed. so none of its parts are interchangable with another 1911? thats wierd. but none-the-less *i wont go for the trade as ive never heard of any real problems out of the p89*


A wise decision.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

steve is 100% correct about the llama.... 1911 design but not 1911 dimensions so no part interchanges ...... 

i have a friend who is a plumber and he carries a pair of llamas.... they were a project he undertook as a young machinists mate in the navy and has carried and shot them since right after viet nam .... and even he doesnt recommend them unless one puts the time and effort into smithing them from the bare frame.

keep the p89, its dependable and ruger goodness


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks guys i will do that


----------

